# Frank Mir Sig Request



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

hey talented sig makers . i looking to spice up my boring sig 

i found some good pictures but if they don't come in good , i don't mind new pics instead 





































Cheers in advanced guys :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't make you a sig, but I have a good title for you^^

Frank "The Karate Kid" Mir :thumb02:


good one right?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry I didn't see the request earlier but here is what I came up with. I can make an avatar if you want one.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Sorry I didn't see the request earlier but here is what I came up with. I can make an avatar if you want one.


As a huge Frank Mir fan I approve of this!!!

Nice work, rep coming your way......


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Sorry I didn't see the request earlier but here is what I came up with. I can make an avatar if you want one.


awesome cheers dude :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man I am so sorry I didn't get to this, I have just been super busy lately.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Been on vacation but figured I would give you a second option in case you wanted to rotate. If you like, feel free to use.


----------

